# Nismo sentra body parts



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

http://www.b15sentra.net/nismose-r/nismose-r/index.htm 

I was thinking about getting the Nismo front lip , rear lip and spoiler. THen getting the nismo stickers and go all nismo performance parts for my 03 Spec V. But I don't like the body stuff for it. What do you guys think of it??


----------



## fast-ser (Dec 8, 2005)

*the lip*

where cn i get that front lip


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

fast-ser said:


> where cn i get that front lip


any dealership.

I like the SKZ lip kit better

www.liuspeedtuning.com

No need to go all nismo on the parts. sure there is nothign wrong with them, but most of the parts you can get are just as good, and save you some cash.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

i think the nismo kit looks good on the sentra and also there not that much people that have it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nizmo_raceing said:


> i think the nismo kit looks good on the sentra and also there not that much people that have it.


check out a coupple of the b15 boards, there are ALOT of people that have the nismo kit. Also I believe the nismo kit is for the 04+

Also this post is VERY VERY old.


----------

